

The Real Problem With China - jranck
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/12/business/economy/12leonhardt.html?hp

======
jranck
IP theft continues to be a growing problem in China, I was reading a report
that almost 60% of applications running on Asian computers are pirated
(compare this to 20% in North America.)

Here's the report if you're interested:
[http://portal.bsa.org/globalpiracy2009/studies/09_Piracy_Stu...](http://portal.bsa.org/globalpiracy2009/studies/09_Piracy_Study_Report_A4_final_111010.pdf)

I'm beginning to wonder if this is something we can continue to count our
politicians to work on or if we need to address as a community. It will be
interesting to see the stats in coming years due to the trend toward
proprietary app stores and SaaS.

